# What would £250 get me?



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The wife has spoken and said I can have a "small machine" in the kitchen. I am thinking potentially the gaga classic plus a grinder. baring in mind that she doesn't like coffee and it would only be for me and guests. So should I also consider going back to la pav? Any advice input greatly appreciated as I have tried in the past to go for £500 setup but she was having none of it.

Therefore I have no idea about entry level machines and grinders anymore considering prior to things going belly up last year I was considering a L1 back to reality for a year or two now until things get stable.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You should be able to get a classic PID it and get a decent used commercial


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

How does the PID affect the classic performance? will I need to learn 'temp surfing'? Will be in the new year unless a bargain turns up and I have the funds available that particular day.

You will most likely come across a grinder before me just let me know if you have anything that might work. If I am careful I may have a bit more spare come January as all presents are getting paid for and nothing is going on cards now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why not stay in the brewed section for the moment. You could buy a new Baratza Encore and a variety of bowed things for that


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The PID takes away the need to temp surf.

A PID kit is now being offered on here by MrShades

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27931-MrShades-Gaggia-Classic-PID-Kit-Complete-PID-kit-with-full-guide-%A389

Couple of classics in the for sale section.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been considering getting one of those but wasn't sure how good they are having seen mixed reviews.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you are making a drink for yourself every 30 mins, i wouldn't bother.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

throw out all her shoes - plenty of room then....









however to prolong domestic harmony

a used Gaggia Classic and a new Graef CM800 would fit the bill


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have more shoes than her :s as for the classic that is looking the likely option, with a PID if I can. Will be in the new year so hopefully I can convince her to let us part with more cash, really I would like to double it to 500 but it will take some convincing.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Squirrel away cash over the course of a few months or more, buy used off here, and lie about the price. Just make sure she doesn't join you in your hobby so that she has an understanding of what stuff costs.... that screwed my cycling buying habits


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I wouldn't suggest lying.

By a porlex and just bide your time until you can hit the big stuff again...


----------



## cough e (Dec 7, 2015)

I like that, my wife has learned to add 10% on to what ever I tell her something has cost, especially when it comes to cycling kit. Little does she know I always take at least 20% off the price I give her ;-)



Grahamg said:


> Squirrel away cash over the course of a few months or more, buy used off here, and lie about the price. Just make sure she doesn't join you in your hobby so that she has an understanding of what stuff costs.... that screwed my cycling buying habits


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Rancillio Silvia with a DIY PID that would be my shout!


----------



## chadwell (Dec 10, 2015)

If £250 can't get a decent setup then I have no hope!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

chadwell said:


> If £250 can't get a decent setup then I have no hope!


It most certainly can, but perhaps not on Amazon!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Heavenly and grinder for £250 on gumtree, up in Scotland.

Bargains to be had out there!


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm looking at spending something similar for my first espresso set up, some good info here thankyou


----------

